# Beginner carving tools



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I am looking to get into some carving. Mainly relief carving and signs. I have done a bunch of research and watched a bunch of videos on techniques, tools, sharpening etc but I'm hoping to get some first hand advice from experts. What tools should I start with? I already have some sharpening stones and my worksharp for my standard chisels and plane blades. I see pfeil offers a beginner 3 pc kit for just under 100.00 at woodcraft. Ive also heard that the schaaf kit on Amazon is a good beginner option. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have all the Pfeil palm tools and love them. I'm not impressed with the Schaaf tools for sharpness or a straight cutting edge. I bought a set of 4 fishtail gouges and I'll never buy any more. I had to grind two so that they were straight across the cutting edge and then re-sharpen them. You will not have to do anything with the Pfeil tools; they are ready to shave hair right out of the package.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I read a few people saying that about the schaaf ones. I see Lee Valley has a 7pc kit available as well that looks pretty good. I also see a set of vintage marples ones on ebay, not sure if those are any good.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Here is Joel's blog about it
https://toolsforworkingwood.com/store/blog/359/Choosing%20a%20Set%20of%20Carving%20Tools

And mary May's
https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/where-to-buy-tools-2/

If you are taking a class or getting a book to learn you will want to have what they recommend as that is what you will be using in the lessons.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If you ask for advice (which you did) take time to check the qualifications of the responders. How do you do that? Look at their projects - the link is right there, under their username. 
Your success at woodcarving will depend more on what YOU bring to the process than the tools you choose or videos you watch. It takes perseverance (woodcarving is slow and tedious) - a willingness to try and try again. Don't be fooled by time lapse videos that show amazing results in fifteen minutes. 
That's enough advice for now. Be sure to check my projects.










This is my first relief carving - in 1949.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pfeil are very good tools, if cared for the are life time tools. This is a good book on carving signs and covers alot of the basics.tools, layout, lettering, and paint,. " Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook, author and woodcarving instructor Betty Padden " You can see some content on amazon to see if it is a book you want to invest in. Chris Pye also offers good books on tools and lettering.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Check out this gal's pages. She has a LOT of information that will help you. She addresses choosing carving tools, offers why's and wherefore's, give techniques and will send regular, but not overwhelming emails on projects.

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bought a set of the Schaafs and just figured they were like everything else, they'd need dressing when they arrived.

I don't use mine for the usual carving of figures and such, yet, but use them on projects like getting a drip rail back into a high end cutting board I repaired and other such uses. I found mine held their edges just fine.

Mine came sharp enough to use, but I played with them anyway, because I have dedicated buffers and can.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have just received a partial set of Pfeil's for fathers day. I have 7 in hand and 3 on backorder. So I just sit and wait.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

My wife surprised me and ordered a set of schaaf ones that apparently come professionally sharped. She got the directly from schaaf, should be here in a few days so I guess we will see. I suppose she got tired of hearing me talk about them! Lol.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> I have just received a partial set of Pfeil s for fathers day. I have 7 in hand and 3 on backorder. So I just sit and wait.
> 
> - controlfreak


I've got about 35 of their carving chisels. Most of them bought in the 90's. You won't be disappointed. One thing I did to the v-parting tools, I had a knife maker put a slight negative rake on them. Moves through wood after that like butter compared to the positive rake they come with.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have tools from Ashley Iles, Pfeil, Two Cherries, Mifer, Flexcut, Schaaf and Sculpture House USA. They are all quality tools. The main difference between the Schaaf and the more expensive tools isn't really the design or materials. It's the level of finish. I find the Schaaf tools to be almost identical to Pfeil in terms of comfort and construction and so far I haven't seen much difference in edge retention. But, with the Schaaf you're essentially getting tool "blanks". The bevels are poorly shaped and inconsistent as they come. But with a few hours on stones or a power sharpener, you can have them cutting like top shelf tools. On the other hand, you can buy the Pfeil for a higher price but have it useable(ish) right out of the box.

As with a lot of tools, it is a compromise on whether you have more money or time to spend  I do heartily endorse the Schaaf set as a superb value. But with the caveat that you will have to know how to reshape and sharpen the cutting edges.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> . . .
> As with a lot of tools, it is a compromise on whether you have more money or time to spend  I do heartily endorse the Schaaf set as a superb value. But with the caveat that you will have to know how to reshape and sharpen the cutting edges.
> 
> - HokieKen


All hand tool woodcarvers will have to know how to sharpen the cutting edges regardless of brand. Are you going to throw your Pfeil gouge away when it gets dull? Are you going to send it off to a professional sharpener? If you are not willing or able to sharpen your tools, you should not take up woodcarving!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have the willing to sharpen down but the able I will need to report back on.

I bought a piece of basswood at Hobby Lobby to play around with. Anyone know where to get some stencils printed to get some practice in? I have also thought about craving a shop sign and was curious what I could use to lay that out? My handwriting is not very good and I also have tremors similar to Stumpy Nubs so I thing some printed lines that I can transfer might help out.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

What kind of stencils CF? I have found lots of patterns online that I just scale to the size I want and print out. Then you can either glue them right onto the wood or use carbon paper to transfer the lines. I could see the carbon paper being a bad choice with tremors though. But if you can print the pattern you want, cut some yellow glue 50/50 with water then brush it onto the back and lay your pattern on the wood and press it down. You can cut right through the paper for carving and what's left peels off clean and easy and doesn't leave much, if any, residue behind.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

That was how I knew the guy I bought my lathe from didn't get into it as deeply as he thought. When he talked about the guy who sharpened his knives for him, he said he didn't like knife a, but though b was a fair one. . . .



> end it off to a professional sharpener? If you are not willing or able to sharpen your tools, you should not take up woodcarving!
> 
> - Phil32


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I guess pattern was the word I was looking for.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> I have the willing to sharpen down but the able I will need to report back on.
> 
> I bought a piece of basswood at Hobby Lobby to play around with. Anyone know where to get some stencils printed to get some practice in? I have also thought about craving a shop sign and was curious what I could use to lay that out? My handwriting is not very good and I also have tremors similar to Stumpy Nubs so I thing some printed lines that I can transfer might help out.
> 
> - controlfreak


https://traditionalwoodworking.org/wood-signs/

If you'll give me the name of your shop, I'll make you a full size pattern and send it to you in a pdf file. Send it to
[email protected](dot)org


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is a great thread. I'm interested in the same and appreciate all the insights and links!


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

The quality of your project and you being able to enjoy the process relies on the cutting edge of your tools. Learning to sharpen your tools to a good working edge take a time and practice. But very worth the effort. There are many good books and videos. And a lot of opinions. Find a technique you think may work for you and learn that one. I have gone though a number of technique over the years. But at first I jumped from one to another and became very frustrated. Fallow a good basic system, stay with it and you will have sharp tools.As Phil32 pointed out it makes woodcarving possible.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I received my set of schaaf chisels today. First thing, the shipping was lightning fast, they even sent me an e book about carving basics and a video about sharpening. The chisels look and feel really nice. Came with a nice tool roll too. I did notice that one handle was cracked and a bowl gouge has a crooked bevel. I emailed them about it and they responded within 10 minutes saying they would replace both of them free of charge. So far, as a total newbie to carving im impressed.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

They must be watching the internet for complaints. I'm not complaining about shipping time, as that is what it is. I bought the set of four fishtails, two of which I'd be hard-pressed to call fishtails. The set was the "hand-sharpened" version for about $25 more than the next lower price point. I expected Pfeil quality, and didn't get it, which I do understand. But the two that needed work were wavy across the front, and the grind schedule wasn't followed, so they were "sharp", but with a wavy front edge that left lines in the cut from not following the schedule. Of course, I've been sharpening knives and other tools for decades, so it wasn't a big deal, except for not meeting my expectations, which were obviously too high, given that I've only purchased Pfeil, Ashley Isles and Henry Taylor carving tools, and knives from Flex-Cut in the past.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> https://traditionalwoodworking.org/wood-signs/
> 
> If you ll give me the name of your shop, I ll make you a full size pattern and send it to you in a pdf file. Send it to
> [email protected](dot)org
> ...


Bruce, that is a cool website and I have bookmarked it. I haven't really come up with a name or logo yet but will give it some thought over the long weekend. So far the think that keeps ringing in my head is "Tiny Shop" since I work out of a 10' x 16' shed. Thank you for your offer


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I asked the wife what to name the shop and she said "The Tinkerbox"


----------

